# iPhone Modelers App



## fubar57 (Sep 18, 2013)

Found this one night while searching for something else. Not sure which section to put it under, so if a Mod wants to move, fine by me. The app is called iModelkit. There is a free version and a version for 6$+. I'll leave it up to the people who know colors better than I do to comment, but I think this app is outstanding. First off, there are color charts and model paint references, 35 paints in all including oil paints.











When you open a color chart, in this case RLM, and click on a color, RLM24, if a paint manufacturer makes the color, it will be display. Again, I will leave it up to the individual to decide if the colors are correct but I am really surprised at the different variations on the same color.






Paint manufactures don't make the color you want, no problem. The next window features a paint mixer. You click on the color you want and the paint brand you want to mix. The paid version allows you to mix different brands together, hmmmmm.






I took the RLM24 and using VallejoAir brand and less than 5 minutes of playing around, came up with this. Close, but I don't know what I'm doing.






Next up is a Scale Computation and not just aircraft scales. Also it has styrene shapes, 14 in all.










Finally, you've got your paint mix formulas but if you're like me, memory span of a goldfish and have, hey, a squirrel, A.D.D., you're not going to remember the mix...voila, a notebook.






Personally, I think this is a great app. The paid version is ad-free and there are a few other options, but the free version works for me.

Geo


----------



## Rogi (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow looks really nifty  thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## s1chris (Sep 18, 2013)

That's another addition to the iPhone for me, thanks. I'm sure that will kill the rest of my available memory when combined with today's iOS.7 update.


Cheers Chris


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just realised that it's for the IPhone, again....they forgot us with Android phones..
Found this one though, don't know how good it is though....

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pulgadas.hobbycolorconverter


----------



## s1chris (Sep 18, 2013)

Join the dark side. You know it makes sense.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2013)

Already have Xperia Z....  
Too late now!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks interesting, but I can't work one of those Ip hoe nee things, and i haven't a clue what an 'app' is !


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 18, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Already have Xperia Z....
> Too late now!



Got 2yrs left on my iphone and then I'm swapping to Samsung. Hopefully the app will be available by then.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2013)

And here I am with a company Blackberry fossil.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2013)

Luxury! I'm still using a Motorola 'Rzor' !!! (but it works, and it's got buttons, not those irritating bl**dy touch screens that my fingers **** up!).


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey, my friend had a flip-phone up until 8 months ago or so.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2013)

I use my company phone (iPhone) to screw around on the web more than I use it for calls (ingoing/outgoing)


----------



## Rogi (Sep 21, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Got 2yrs left on my iphone and then I'm swapping to Samsung. Hopefully the app will be available by then.
> 
> Geo



Samsung is ok, my mum's phone (S3) is a lemon, she never gets signal on the net and her touch screen takes about 7-8 touches before it registers anything, 
but my S3 is fantastic  havn't had a problem with it  


I wish they made a normal phone for people that don't want all this I-cr*p and And-rots 
If they didn't all look like Senior phones I'd probably get a regular touch cell phone  The "Katana" (Razr "homage" lol) was by far my favorite phone.


----------

